# Gorgeous purebred boy in Washington State!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, I just noticed that Karen had posted him already.


This is a crosspost. I don't know anything about him except what it says here and the fact that he is absolutely stunning.

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=162575

I hope it's okay to post from another forum to here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc110/whodoweappreciate/Kodyseattle.jpg


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There is hope*

I emld. Perrin to ask about him and she replied saying she thinks she has found a home for him. It wasn't definite yet, but there is hope.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope he has found a home. I just adore the expression on his face. He looks so impish!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

They haven't confirmed he's found a home yet.
Yesterday she said she 'THOUGHT" she'd found a home for him.
He is JUST PRECIOUS.
I emld. her again. Hope to hear something!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kody*

I have emld. this girl 5 times and I cannot get an answer from her Kody.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Please keep trying Karen--we'll keep our fingers and paws crossed here......

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Jazz & Jules know anyone looking for a dog to adopt?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I've emld. Perrin 5 times*

I've emld. Perrin 5 times asking if Kody found a home and she won't answer.

Can someone else pls. email her and ask-she might answer you!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i will since I e-mailed her the suggestion about Evergreen Rescue

ok, I e-mailed her to check on his status


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Does Jazz & Jules know anyone looking for a dog to adopt?


I don't but I would sure help with a transport if needed!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have we heard whether he is safe or not?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I don't but I would sure help with a transport if needed!


Me too.. I could help transport too..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom and all*

Fostermom and all

*I am getting very SUSPICIOUS about this organization.*I have *emld. them AT LEAST five times asking if Kody has found a home and she/he has *not answered me, BUT *CONTINUES to send me a number of OTHER URGENT dogs.*


*[B]PLEASE someone else email [email protected] and see if you can get an answer. I am afraid for this boy!!*[/B]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for emlg.
*I hope I'm wrong but something is suspicious.*
They won't answer my emails about Kody but they keep emailing about other urgent dogs they have!!??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Someone posted on Lab Forum....*

I found where Kody is through some investigation.
Kody is at a rescue called Underdawgs in Lacey, Washington.
*Does anyone know anything about them.*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12314987


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I only know the location is near Olympia and Nisqually. I can help with a transport too- I am in Portland, OR.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I clicked on your link and it showed the listing removed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There is something wrong here..*

When I posted the link this afternoon Kody's Picture was on their site, but no phone #.

Now click on this and click on pets for adoption and Kody is not there.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WA410.html
Has anyone received a reply from Perrin Kaplan???
I am not trying to ACCUSE THEM of anything, but this is VERY STRANGE!

I did a search on her and emld. another girl that appears to be a partner of hers and she answered me today and said she contacted Perrn to answer me right away-she hasn't and then the listing is REMOVED?

Here is what her friend's email said:
From: [email protected]
I just emailed her urgent to contact you NOW...ROBIN ---------- Sent from my Verizon Wireless mobile phone


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree, something does seem off for sure!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no response to the e-mail I sent yesterday

Odd no response these inquires about Kody, even if he's placed you'd think she'd take advantage of the "networking" possibilities.

I was just in the Lacey/Olympia area today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finally a response from Perrin Kaplan*

Finally a response from Perrin Kaplan:

I am soo sorry for the delay. It took a bit of time to get him picked up into his new home plus I am on the road for work so terribly behind. That is the bad part of rescue, esp when it is urgent. He is now in his new home on 17 acres. J you are a gem for asking and I will let others know now. 



Keep helping and caring, we need it, and hope to be able to answer back faster each time!


----------

